# Whats the deal with Froome?



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude falls more then I did as a child......:mad2:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Be nice, he's at that akward stage :cryin:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

If he stopped looking at his stem so much, he might see the road furniture.


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

robdamanii said:


> If he stopped looking at his stem so much, he might see the road furniture.


Chris Froome Looking at Stems


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> If he stopped looking at his stem so much, he might see the road furniture.


As Carlton dubbed him this morning: "Crash" Froome


Allegedly...that is Froome's own self-deprecating sense of humor, but color me a skeptic on that


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

For years he has used SRM power meters.
Now he is using the Stages/Garmin which sits a few inches further forward.
He has been off kilter all year because of this.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> For years he has used SRM power meters.
> Now he is using the Stages/Garmin which sits a few inches further forward.
> He has been off kilter all year because of this.


LOL...weren't the SRM meter head units in front of stem mounted too?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> If he stopped looking at his stem so much, he might see the road furniture.


ditto.
Chris Froome Looking at Stems


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Besides staring at his stem and crashing at times, have you noticed that he's been sneaking seconds here and there during the Vuelta. He went for an intermediate sprint the other day and got a couple bonus seconds and then he was also able to be in the front sprint group the other day, while the other guys (Contador, Quintana) were at a 3 second split. Just seems like he is really going after those little gains in this race so far, maybe anticipating this race will come down to a matter of seconds in the end. Marginal gains I guess!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I think Froome wants to start Tue time trial behind Contador and other major contenders.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You would think that after all those hours watching the meter, he could feel where his numbers were, maybe with a check every 10 seconds or so....
I don't ride or use a PM, do you have to watch it that close, every second?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This is how he will always be remembered, this says it all.



On a somewhat related note:

Why haven't Team SKY (moneybags) developed a 
heads-up display (HUD) for him yet?


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I know it's a Pinarello (with those weird-shaped forks) but doesn't that fork look like it's backwards? 
Maybe that's why he keeps crashing, too much toe overlap.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They should put a camera that displays the view ahead on his computer, then he might see where he's going...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Dan Gerous said:


> They should put a camera that displays the view ahead on his computer, then he might see where he's going...


In the meantime, at today's stage, a fellow Sky rider should have tapped Froome on the shoulder and pointed up the road toward Cantador, who was vanishing into the distance.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Retro Grouch said:


> In the meantime, at today's stage, a fellow Sky rider should have tapped Froome on the shoulder and pointed up the road toward Cantador, who was vanishing into the distance.


You're assuming his meter would indicate it would be ok to follow. As much as he has crashed not trying anything exuberant in the rain was probably wise.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> In the meantime, at today's stage, a fellow Sky rider should have tapped Froome on the shoulder and pointed up the road toward Cantador, who was vanishing into the distance.


Froome sucks when it's cold and wet. Not only does he lack handling skills but he also seems to lose power. Alberto knows this and with the ITT stage coming which everyone expect Froome to gain time on his GC rivals, it wasn't suprising to see others try to attack him. I'm surprised it was Contador with his leg and all, I expected it more coming from Purito and Quintana. Those two couldn't let Alberto go too far but Froome could let them have a few seconds with the ITT in his head... he would have gone with them if he could though but, yeah, rain and cold always cuts a few HP from Froome's motor...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

If it rains during the ITT, it should be interesting.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking at MMs's photo, the bike frame looks like a Pino, but not the fork.... and it does look like it is on backwards!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

duriel said:


> You would think that after all those hours watching the meter, he could feel where his numbers were, maybe with a check every 10 seconds or so....
> I don't ride or use a PM, do you have to watch it that close, every second?


I don't actually think he's always looking at his power meter, seems to be much more of an involuntary tic disorder.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> In the meantime, at today's stage, a fellow Sky rider should have tapped Froome on the shoulder and pointed up the road toward Cantador, who was vanishing into the distance.


Haha..I didn't see the stage, but read about contador attacking and taking some time on froome. My first thought was ,"did froome not notice conti then the others take off because he was staring at his stem? "


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

duriel said:


> Looking at MMs's photo, the bike frame looks like a Pino, but not the fork.... and it does look like it is on backwards!


That's the new Dogma fork.... ugly as heck!










The whole point to the Dogma was the wavy seatstays and fork. If you're into that sort of useless crap.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

DrSmile said:


> That's the new Dogma fork.... ugly as heck!
> The whole point to the Dogma was the wavy seatstays and fork. If you're into that sort of useless crap.


Indeed. They should get rid of that faulty equipment immediately!!


(and send to my address...)


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> That's the new Dogma fork.... ugly as heck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old Pini fork was wavy and looked much better to boot imo.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> The old Pini fork was wavy and looked much better to boot imo.


and the old one got blasted by many as being ugly as well back then


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

den bakker said:


> and the old one got blasted by many as being ugly as well back then


Yea well, it is still better than the De Rosas which looked like they got left out in the sun too long and melted


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Froome should switch to google glass, hehe. :thumbsup:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

turbogrover said:


> Froome should switch to google glass...


Unfortunately it won't make the bike look any better. Sorry, a bit OT, but FWIW: I've seen the new one in the flesh as certainly the older wiggly ones many times and much prefer the new one. The wiggly forks and stays were just stupid.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't say my bike is stupid!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

looigi said:


> The wiggly forks and stays were just stupid.


I'm so glad those are gone.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Apologies about dissing squiggly. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Physics and mechanical engineering a bit less so.

Anywho...back to Zoomin Froome. Seems like his bike handling skill cost him this morning on the rather technical Vuelta TT parcours: ""On the other hand, Chris Froome (Sky) finished 10th, 1:32 behind Martin, a disappointing result for a GC rider considered by many to be peerless in the time trial.""

Martin wins Vuelta time trial, Quintana crashes out of lead - VeloNews.com


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's another explanation of what Froome may be doing with his head lowered so much:

Welcome to 53x12.com


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

take any salvador dali painting, draw two wheels... and you have like 4/5th's of a Pinarello. bleh! (RIP Nani)


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

The aluminum Prince was the last good looking pinarello. imo.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I have salvador's painting as my desktop, each his own!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

MMsRepBike said:


> This is how he will always be remembered, this says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


needs Garmin / Google Glass

bike looks too small


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Marc said:


> Yea well, it is still better than the De Rosas which looked like they got left out in the sun too long and melted


ugly to replace ugly

progress


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

foto said:


> The aluminum Prince was the last good looking pinarello. imo.


in the Zabel Green


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> needs Garmin / Google Glass
> 
> bike looks too small


I think part of the bike size perception is something is hinky with the lens that shot it. Look at the crankset, I don't recall Froome riding a crankset quite that ovular, also the wheels look a bit less than circular. Pinarellos last I knew used bladed downtube cross sections, and that frame looks like it has circular tubes in that photo.


Just oddball lens distortion/perspective in that photo. Course Froome has the body shape of a plucked ostrich even on the best of days on a TV camera, but even he looks wierd, his thighs bones are longer than his torso+head combined in that photo.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Chris Froome says he wasn't really expecting to podium because of the injury he dealt with from TDF. Oh well, I'm happy he's 2nd right now.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

xximanoobxx said:


> Chris Froome says he wasn't really expecting to podium because of the injury he dealt with from TDF. Oh well, I'm happy he's 2nd right now.


I would say Bert's injury was just as bad if not worse and it didn't seem to hamper him


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Marc said:


> Pinarellos last I knew used bladed downtube cross sections, and that frame looks like it has circular tubes in that photo


My older Dogmas both have those bladed downtubes. The new one has a Kamm-tail cross section with a flat top.

Agree about the photo, wide angle lens will do that.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Froome has said he puts his head down on uphill attacks because of wind tunnel testing they have done shows he can eek out a few more seconds.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

dcb said:


> Here's another explanation of what Froome may be doing with his head lowered so much:
> 
> Welcome to 53x12.com


Another reason to go helmet first. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d29rJjbmewg





WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

den bakker said:


> Another reason to go helmet first.
> WTF is wrong with people?


It was a mistake. It was an older gentleman that was banging his cane on the ground out of excitment or instead of clapping or whatever.

The cane snapped off and went flying, hitting Froome. The dude then tried to hide it and put the remainder of the cane behind somebody else's back like it wasn't him. Old dude with a cane acting like a 2 year old...


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> It was a mistake. It was an older gentleman that was banging his cane on the ground out of excitment or instead of clapping or whatever.
> 
> The cane snapped off and went flying, hitting Froome. The dude then tried to hide it and put the remainder of the cane behind somebody else's back like it wasn't him. Old dude with a cane acting like a 2 year old...


You are correct. The guy was banging it on the ground (for noise, I guess?). You can see it in this video: See the guy on the right with the hat and orange shirt.







BTW, kudos to Froome for riding a hell of a race. I have new respect for him. I think he will have an answer for Contador in the Tour next year. It will be a good race and hopefully everyone (Quintana, Nibali, Contador, Froome, Talansky, etc.) all make it there and stay healthy!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> needs Garmin / Google Glass
> 
> bike looks too small


His race number isn't on the bike. Must be his second bike. Or a teammate's.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> It was a mistake. It was an older gentleman that was banging his cane on the ground out of excitment or instead of clapping or whatever.
> 
> The cane snapped off and went flying, hitting Froome. The dude then tried to hide it and put the remainder of the cane behind somebody else's back like it wasn't him. Old dude with a cane acting like a 2 year old...


ah well, forget last sentence in my post. thanks


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Old dude with a cane acting like a 2 year old...


It is common for sports fans. Take a gander at American Football crowds, Cane-Man was downright grownup compared to those lunatics.


----------

